# letztes Zeichen aus einem String



## Guest (6. Mai 2005)

Ich möchte aus einem unbekanntem String den letzten Buchstaben auslesen:


```
int last = s.lastIndexOf("");
int result = s.charAt(last);
```

s ist mein unbekannter String

zuerst lese ich die Länge des Strings aus, aber wie kann ich dann das letzte Zeichen auslesen, denn mit meiner Idee funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Manfred (6. Mai 2005)

Die Methode substring(int a) liest von der Stelle a bis zum Ende alle Zeichen aus!

Also sollte  
	
	
	
	





```
String last = s.substring(s.length()-1);
```
 das letzte Zeichen liefern!


----------



## molotov (6. Mai 2005)

Oder auch


```
char c = s.charAt(s.length() - 1);
```

falls man char und nicht String haben möchte.


----------

